# Late buying tickets



## losi_8_boy (Aug 29, 2009)

Paid for two tickets yesterday and wonder who is sending them out or if I'll have to collect from gate.

Got them from the link on the home page


----------



## Tank (Nov 20, 2011)

They come to your home address mine arrived today


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

losi_8_boy said:


> Paid for two tickets yesterday and wonder who is sending them out or if I'll have to collect from gate.


The shows not till the 26th, you've got plenty of time.

I haven't even ordered mine yet :thumb:


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

If I remember correctly only tickets ordered after the 19th will be held at the gate, other than that will be sent to you :thumb:


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

Lupostef is correct.


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Dodo Factory said:


> Lupostef is correct.


I'm always right 

Joking! :lol:


----------

